# The Lord's Prayer- really?



## the Internet (Nov 10, 2009)

Why are the words to Matthew 6 better known by more people than probably any other part of the Bible ... and why is it called The Lord's Prayer?


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 10, 2009)

the Internet said:


> why is it called The Lord's Prayer?



Because it is, really. 

Q. 186. What rule hath God given for our direction in the duty of prayer?

A. The whole Word of God is of use to direct us in the duty of prayer; but the special rule of direction is that form of prayer which *our Savior Christ taught* his disciples, commonly called The Lord’s Prayer.


----------



## the Internet (Nov 10, 2009)

But its not internally consistent ... I guess my real question is why do people parrot fashion this prayer as though its a mechanical device for meeting obligations or getting 'stuff', when its a model for how to pray.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Nov 10, 2009)

> Third, this is the first recorded teaching by our Lord on prayer and Christ regarded this topic of such importance that He gives a model prayer in verses 9 through 15. Jesus is so interested in this subject that He not only tells us the proper motive and place of prayer, but also how to pray. The Redeemer, whose whole purpose in coming to earth was to open the door to heaven and bring men to God, has a special concern about how disciples approach His Father in heaven. Clearly, there is something especially odious about perverting the instrument of personal communication with God.


 - Brian Schwertly

This is helpful for starters...Schwertly then goes on with exposition....



> It is significant that each individual believer is told to pray “to your Father.” This is covenantal language. This indicates that Jesus has expiated our sins and propitiated God’s wrath, that God is our covenant God and friend waiting to welcome us. Many of us, who do not pray as often and as fervently as we should, often do so out of a sense of being unworthy to come into God’s presence and have a time of special communion with Him. This is one reason why we must address God as our Father. Whenever we pray we must focus our faith on Christ and acknowledge that we came into God’s presence not because we deserve it; but, because we are clothed with Christ’s perfect righteousness. If we do not meditate upon our precious Savior as we approach God, then we will sink in doubts and waiver under a consciousness of sin. Prayer can be destroyed by looking away from God to the praises of men. And it can also be hindered by not looking to Christ. God is our Father and has taken a special interest in us because we are justified by His Son and united to Him.



This dealing with the covenantal aspect of the prayer. This doesnt answer the OP in total but is a start towards it and it was all I had time to research this morning.
Grace and Peace


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 10, 2009)

the Internet said:


> But its not internally consistent ... I guess my real question is why do people parrot fashion this prayer as though its a mechanical device for meeting obligations or getting 'stuff', when its a model for how to pray.



First, people parrot the prayer because in many churches that is exactly its function. 

Second, though, and far more seriously: Why do you say that *it's not internally consistent*? What exactly do you mean by that? That's a *very* serious charge!


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 10, 2009)

the Internet said:


> But its not internally consistent ... I guess my real question is why do people parrot fashion this prayer as though its a mechanical device for meeting obligations or getting 'stuff', when its a model for how to pray.



? I've not seen people do that, sorry. Certainly perplexing the situation you've described..


----------



## MarieP (Nov 10, 2009)

the_Internet,

I am assuming you mean that it's not consistent to parrot that prayer? Meaning, it is similar to the very prayers that Jesus condemns just verses earlier? I know good and godly men who recite the prayer in corporate worship. I also know of others to whom it's just a ritual. There's a difference between recitation and parroting. It's a matter of the heart (and it IS Scripture they are reciting, so I can't say it's wrong to recite it in and of itself).

As to why it's called the Lord's Prayer, I don't know how that title came about. I prefer to call it a "model prayer." John 17 is the true Lord's Prayer!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 10, 2009)

I have always resisted requests for us to recite the Lord's Prayer in church services. My greatest fear is the ritual of the familiar and cold, empty religion.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Nov 10, 2009)

JonathanHunt said:


> I have always resisted requests for us to recite the Lord's Prayer in church services. My greatest fear is the ritual of the familiar and cold, empty religion.



Calvin viewed all singing in worship (psalms in his case) as forms of prayer. Could not the regular singing of familiar psalms and hymns also pose the same problem? Or the regular receiving of tithes and offerings or anything else that is done week in and week out?

I understand your concern and I believe it is an important one. We should steadfastly strive to overcome cold and lifeless ritualism in which people just go through the motions. However, I would argue that repetitive forms and elements like the Lord's Prayer are not the real problem and that removing and avoiding them will never remedy the issue no matter how _"free"_ a churches worship may be. The real source of cold formalism is sin. Which means that the only remedy is Christ and the church striving to regularly appropriate a felt sense of his great mercy and grace in the cross. 

The Lord's Prayer is Scripture. It is not (as some things are) of human but divine origin. There is, I believe, great value in the Church of Christ corporately reading and reciting Scripture. Secondly, the Lord's Prayer is a corparate prayer (e.g. "_Our_ Father," "give _us_ this day," &c.) meant to be employed in corporate worship. Jesus said "After this manner therefore pray ye." From this, one may not necessarily feel led to employ the prayer verbatim, but one would be hard pressed to legitimately criticize those that do. 

So I would be in favor of employing the prayer into public worship while at the same time urging the people to resist formalism and to with equal force, apply their hearts in using the prayer.


----------

